# Cheapest place in Fraser Valley for CO2 refils



## rlove250

Where is the cheapest place around Abbotsford to refill Co2 containers. Do you have a price quote you can remember?

I know there is a fire supply place in new west that fills them for a good price, is there an equivalent out here?


----------



## jobber

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...-place-refill-hydro-test-your-co2-tank-25002/

Perhaps try:
Fraser Valley Fire Prevention

If you find a place, update this post, so we can add to the list of places to get CO2 refills within BC.


----------



## jbyoung00008

Best place in the tri cities is AW fireguard. I think I paid $60 cash for my 10lb refill. My cousin owns a welding shop and he even recomended going to a fire safety shop. Kms tools fills them aswell. Not sure how much it is though but they are out your way.


----------



## gklaw

jbyoung00008 said:


> Best place in the tri cities is AW fireguard. I think I paid $60 cash for my 10lb refill. My cousin owns a welding shop and he even recomended going to a fire safety shop. Kms tools fills them aswell. Not sure how much it is though but they are out your way.


 $60 has to at least include the hydro test  Try around $20 at AW.


----------



## jkcichlid

Big Red fire in Chilliwack filled mine fir $25 if I remember right


----------



## rlove250

Fraser Valley Fire Protection Fraser Valley Fire Protection Ltd. - Abbotsford, BC, Canada - quoted me $20 for a refill, the other places in town were around $26. If i remember correctly the fire protection place in New Westminister is $16 for a refill.

Does someone have a link to thread about where to refill co2?


----------



## gklaw

rlove250 said:


> Fraser Valley Fire Protection Fraser Valley Fire Protection Ltd. - Abbotsford, BC, Canada - quoted me $20 for a refill, the other places in town were around $26. If i remember correctly the fire protection place in New Westminister is $16 for a refill.
> 
> Does someone have a link to thread about where to refill co2?


Ah ??? See post #2 above ?


----------

